# Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten



## pfefferladen (13. Juli 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich hab gestern diese Ruten in einem Angelladen entdeckt.
Die 2,70m 30-70gr würde mir sehr gut gefallen.
Schön leicht und ne steife Spitze.Ideal für Gummis.


Hat die jemand im Gebrauch und kann darüber berichten.


----------



## Pilkpaul (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Ich habe mir neulich die R´nessa in 2,74 mit einem Wurfgewicht von 40-90 Gramm gekauft. Habe mit ihr jetzt ein paar Hechte bis 80cm gefangen und benutze sie auch zum Hechtfischen. Die Rute ist der Absolute Hammer! Die Aktion ist hervorragend und die Rute wiegt einfach nichts. Hatte auch die 70 Gramm Rute in der Hand und kann dir nur dazu raten! Zum Zanderfischen und für kleine und mittlere Gummis unschlagbar. Mein Angelspezi in Augsburg hat die auch zu nem echt genialen Preis im Laden. So billig hab ich se nichtmal im Internet gefundn|bigeyes


----------



## Colophonius (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Moin moin,

ich habe sie in der - 50gr Wg Fassung.
Wirklich eine feine Rute, man spürt fast alles 
Einweihen konnte ich sie allerdings "erst" mit einem 61er Hecht, der aber wirklich keine Probleme bereitete...


----------



## pfefferladen (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



Colophonius schrieb:


> ... man spürt fast alles
> ...




Auch wenn ne Meerjungfrau lutscht ? :q


----------



## H.Christians (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Auch wenn ne Meerjungfrau lutscht ? :q


 

LOL Boardferkel |bla:|bla:


----------



## pfefferladen (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Erstmal danke.

Das bestätigt auch meinen Eindruck von den Ruten.


----------



## powerpauer (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Hallo 
gibt es noch mehr Erfahrung mit daiwa r nessa,mich würde das Modell 270 mit 30-70 wg interessieren uber ein paar infos würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## PeetGlocke (28. November 2012)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

hey.... sie ist inzwischen mein Schatz....

... hab sie mir in der 15-50 g Version geholt. 
Gleich am 1. Tag wollt ich sie mal antesten. 3. Wurf mit nem Wobbler und schau mal einer an, nen 80er Hecht.... und es ging direkt weiter.... nächster Trip 70er Zander und dann noch nen 75er Hecht mitten in der Nacht. Das war nur die erste Woche bei drei Ausflügen ans Wasser.... und es geht weiter... super Barsche, mehrere Zander und Hechte hat sie mir bislang gebracht, egal ob Gummi oder Wobbler... und ich hab das ding erst seit 1 1/2 Monaten....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2012)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



PeetGlocke schrieb:


> und es geht weiter... super Barsche, mehrere Zander und Hechte hat sie mir bislang gebracht, egal ob Gummi oder Wobbler... und ich hab das ding erst seit 1 1/2 Monaten....


 

Und ne andere Rute hätte dir die Fische nicht "gebracht"?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. November 2012)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Mal ganz ehrlich: die Rute ist "ganz gut", mehr aber auch nicht! Sie ist nicht der Überflieger, das muß sogar ich eingestehen, so gerne ich auch Daiwa-Ruten fische!

Ich habe das 70er Modell und das 90er Modell in der Hand gehabt weil ich mir die zum jiggen kaufen wollte. Der Blank ist dazu viel zu langsam und "Steife Spitze" ist anders. Und wenn man schon bei einer Rute in der WG-Klasse mit dem gewicht anfängt: ein Leichtgewicht ist sie auch nicht, das Gewicht ist aber noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (28. November 2012)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Das große Problem von ottonormal Angler ist doch das man meistens keinen Tackledealer in der nähe hat wo man Ruten ausreichend vergleichen/beurteilen kann.
Ideal wäre es eine Rute probezufischen denn dann erst kann man sicher urteilen ob einem die Rute liegt oder nicht.Ich habe das große Glück einen Händler an der Hand zuhaben der mir das gestattet:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. November 2012)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Es ist auch viel Nachgeplapper und eine gute Werbestrategie mit im Spiel... Ich war jetzt auch wieder mit einem Kunden von uns am Wasser, der hat eine von unseren Ruten "Probe gefischt"...
Und er hat eine Rute eines (ehemals) sehr teurem deutschen Herstellers dabei... Diese Rute hab ich dann mal geworfen und sofort wieder in die Ecke gelegt. 
Diese so über alle Maßen gelobte Rute ist zum jiggen mehr als ungeeignet und qualitativ unter aller Kanone - allerdings steckt eine gute Werbestrategie dahiner... Ergo kaufen viele diese Rute.

Klar kann nicht jeder Händler von jeder Rute ein "Testexemplar" für seine Kunden bereit halten, wir auch nicht, versuchen aber für unsere Kunden viel möglich zu machen - aber vllt. sollten wir alle unser Angelgerät mal etwas nüchterner betrachten und bei den ganzen Lobhuddeleien (oftmals für ausschließlich eine bestimmte Marke) mal die Bälle flachhalten.

*Für das Geld was die R`Nessa kostet bekommt man solide Handwerksarbeit von ausreichender Qualität - nicht mehr, nicht weniger.*
Die Rute reicht für den "normalen Gebrauch" aus, ist in der Lage einiges abzudecken und man kann mit ihr seinem Hobby nachgehen.

Wenn man allerdings so bekoppt (wie ich) ist und an mind. 5 Tagen die Woche für mind. 1-2 Stunden am Wasser ist und dabei hunderte Würfe mit Gummifischen macht wird schnell merken das daß "normale Angelgerät" doch nicht so das gelbe von Ei ist - dann muß was anderes her, das dann aber auch mal schnell das dreifache kostet.
Das sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten... Wer Fuji-Sic Ringe, einen Fuji Rollenhalter und eine extrem leichte Rute haben will der muß auch dafür bluten...


----------



## dim888 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Hi. . . Suche mir auch ne rute in der wurfklasse. . .für gummi,wobbler,usw. . .
Hab mir die r'nessa auch schon angeschaut. . .Und fand sie net schlecht. . . dünn,leicht,aktion. . .

Also ich hab die greys 40-80wg auch begutachtet und da kannst noch so schwere rolle dranhängen und ist immernoch kopflastik. . .!! Und mein schwager hat die ältere greys von 30-70wg . . .welche net schlecht ist und ist besser (mit ner 4000stradic) ausbalanziert wie die neue...

@asphaltmonster. . .
Was würdest du denn vorschlagen?


Petri. . .


----------



## Hermann51 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Hallo, ich habe mir die 90g-Rute auch aufschatzen lassen und werde sie im herbst am Boddenausprobieren. kaum zu glauben, dass man 15-er-GuFi und 40gBlei damit werfen kann


----------



## zanderalex (23. November 2013)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

hi
also ich hab die rute jetzt seit 6 wochen 
nach dem auspacken und erstem begrabbeln war meine vorfreude erstmal weg und ich wollte sie gleich zurück schicken bin dann doch ne stunde ans wasser erster wurf mit nem 10g kopf 12 gufi und ich war begeistert hatte sehr gute rückmeldung nach ein par würfen sogar ein biss der sich anfühlte als könne es nur ein zander sein der sich als ca 25er barsch rausstellte der die rute im drill aber schon ordentlich krümmte da hab ich mich gefragt was bei einem 50er zander oder sogar einem hecht komm rutenbruch? mehrere zander darunter ein ü 70 hatte ich bis jetzt und ich bin begeistert über die power des doch recht dünnen blanks ein par hecht bis 50 waren auch kein problem hatte sie auch schon an der elbe im einsatz mit 17g und 16cm shad auch da nie das gefühl das die rute ihre grenzen erreicht einen das rückstellvermögen der spitze ist bei dem durchmesser echt wahnsinn minuspunkt kriegt die zapfenverbindung die man mit viel kraft zusammen drücken muss damit nix verdreht aber für unter 150 euro top rute ich bin eigentlich shimano anhänger und tat mich sehr schwer damit meine auswahl nicht auf deren ruten zu begrenzen


----------



## camrhein82 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Hallo,

ich bin kurz davor mir die 15-50er zuzulegen und wollte fragen, ob man immernoch bedenkenlos zugreifen kann oder ob es in der Preisklasse bis 150 Euro mittlerweile bessere Alternativen gibt? Wenn ich nämlich Angeln gehe bin ich schon den ganzen Tag unterwegs und nicht nur ein paar Stunden. Gestern erst war ich nämlich von 8-18 Uhr spinnen und das mit einer alten Shakespear Rute die gefühlte 500g wiegt.

Wäre für Tips und Anregungen dankbar.

P.S.: Kann es sein, dass die Infinity-Q die sogenannte Nachfolgerin der R'Nessa ist?


----------



## ulfisch (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Ich weiß nicht ob die Infinity Q die Nachfolgerin der R´Nessa ist aber wenn du mit der Infinity planst, solltest du wissen, dass sie recht Kopflastig sind was langem Fischem im Wege steht.
Dennoch gefallen mir die Blanks der Serie sehr gut.


----------



## camrhein82 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Nein, ich plane nicht direkt mit der Infinitiy, aber wenn du schon sagst, dass sie kopflastig ist, dann hat sich das ja erledigt. Ich bin halt noch sehr neu im Geschäft und die R'Nessa war die erste "modernere" Rute die ich in der Hand gehalten habe. Klar, dass ich überwältigt war, wenn man meinen jetzigen Pfosten ansieht mit dem ich unterwegs bin. Mir hat am meisten gefallen, dass die R'Nessa so gut wie nichts wiegt. Zumindest kam es mir so vor. Ich suche einfach nur eine Allroundrute die sich so anfühlt wie die R'Nessa und mit der ich auch sicher Kapitale hacken kann ohne Angst vor Bruch haben zu müssen. Wenn es in der Preisklasse aktuell nichts anderes nennenswertes auf dem Markt gibt, werde ich mir die Nessa zulegen. Wollte nur im Vorfeld klären ob jemand vielleicht noch etwas weiß.

Ach, danke für den Tip mit der Infinity


----------



## Kaka (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Weihe Anfang März meine neue R'Nessa Jiggerspin (2,40 m; 2-15 g) zum leichten Spinnfischen ein. Beim Trockenwedeln bin ich auch an der hängen geblieben. Sehr geiler Stock. Mal sehen wie sie sich am Wasser macht. Zu einem  (WG-)schwereren Modell der R'Nessa kann ich nix leider sagen.

Glaube nicht dass die Serien direkt zusammenhängen. Vor allem sieht die R'Nessa vom Preis und Gewicht her hochwertiger als die Infinity aus.


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Hallo wenn ihr schon bei dem themea spinnruten seit ich wollte anfang märz auf forellen gehen und wollte fragen ob ihr mir eine rute empfehlen könnt ich würde damit hauptsächlich spinner und mini wobbler fischen und es damit auch auf döbel und barsch versuchen MFG fischjäger 99

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Und evtl auch sehr kleine gummis 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Hallo wenn ihr schon bei dem themea spinnruten seit ich wollte anfang märz auf forellen gehen und wollte fragen ob ihr mir eine rute empfehlen könnt ich würde damit hauptsächlich spinner und mini wobbler fischen und es damit auch auf döbel und barsch versuchen MFG fischjäger 99
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Zu der R'Nessa kann ich dir wie gesagt erst nächste Woche was sagen. Werde sie mit den gleichen Ködern wie du fischen. Auch auf Forelle, Barsch und Döbel. Kostet aber zwischen 120 und 150 Euro. Habe diese Version: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Daiwa-RNessa-Jiggerspin-2-15g-240m_p72608_rx62_x2.htm

Falls du eine etwas billigere, aber sehr gute Rute suchst: 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...28-SPIN-198m-2-8g_c783-784-1313_p48773_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...8-SPIN-190m-4-18g_c783-784-1313_p50413_x2.htm

Habe ich letzte Saison für den gleichen Zweck eingesetzt. Habe aufgrund stärkerer Strömung die Version mit 4-18 g. Für nen ruhigen Bach tuts auch die 2-8 g. Auf jeden Fall klasse Ruten zum guten Preis!

Noch eine Stufe günstiger: (Gibts auch noch leichtere Varianten)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/331122829786?lpid=106&_configDebug=ViewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1

Habe ich auch schon gefischt. Für das Geld super, aber die Mitchell-Rute aus obigem Link ist schon deutlich besser.


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Vielen dank für die schnelle antwort ich werde mich dan weitgehend an dir orientieren haha fischst du in einem bach oder eher in einem stärkern fluss

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die schnelle antwort ich werde mich dan weitgehend an dir orientieren haha fischst du in einem bach oder eher in einem stärkern fluss
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Am besten aber vorher selber im Laden ausprobieren. 

Fische meistens am Bach. 3-5 m breit, bis 1,5 m tief, relativ starke Strömung. 

Aber zum schmalen Taler machste mit der Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVX oder der Vendetta nix falsch. Würde da aber lieber die 25 € mehr investieren und mir die Mitchell holen. Das sind für 60 € wirklich tolle Ruten.


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Ja werde ichbauf jeden fall tun ich fische auch hauptsächlich in einem bach mit teilweise stehenden stellen und stark fließenden stellen ich denke ich werde mich dsn eher auf die mitchell mit 4-18 gramm entscheiden doch kann ich damit auch kleinere spinner mit ca 2 gramm fischen ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Ich fische damit Mepps Größe 2. Die lassen sich mit der noch gut werfen. Miniwobbler lasse ich immer mit der Strömung abtreiben. Für noch kleinere Spinner würde ich die 2-8 g Version nehmen.


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht da spinner so um die 4 gramm ja eher besser geignet sind und für mini wobbler sowieso reicht egtl dir größe von 1, 98 Metern aus ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Die Größe*

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Ich habe mich wegen der starken Strömung an meinem Bach für die 4-18 g Variante entschieden. So eine UL Rute mit 2-8 g würde die Strömung wohl schon ziemlich durchbiegen. Bedeutet zusammengefasst: starke Strömung --> eher etwas mehr Wurfgewicht bzw. stärkere Rute, leichte bis gar keine Strömung: eher die 2-8 g.


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Schwer zu entscheiden ich kenn mich ja noch net so gut aus wen ich des noch net so gut mit den stromstärken auskenn soll ich dann lieber die schwerere rute nehmen ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Nimm die schwerere. Da bist auf der sicheren Seite. Mit der leichten gelingen zwar etwas weitere Würfe bei den Minikodern. Aber das ist am Bach eh nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Oke vielen dank für die auskunft wie gesagt ich bin anfànger im spinnbereich 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Kannst du nicht wenigstens die Signatur bei tappatalk deaktivieren?


----------



## tobi82m (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Also ich hab die R nessa in 15 bis 50 und 2.70 und kann dir die nur empfehlen ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem stecken.
Die köderführung ist super und die Rückantwort auch.
Ich fische auch kleine wobbler mit ihr so ab 4 gram und man muss staunen wie man id enoch werfen kann und sonst lass ich sie auch abtreiben.
Aber kommt auch auf schnur und rolle an welche eigenschaften du damit erzielst.


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Ich werde mich heute in einem angelladen umschauen und ich denke für meine Verhältnisse wird die Mitchel mag pro lite mit nem wg von 4-18 gramm und einer länge von 1.90 m  ausreichen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Und könnte mir jemand eine Rolle für die mitchell mit 4-18 gramm und 1.90 m empfehlen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Welle82 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Ich hätte eine R`Nessa in 2,70m mit 30-70g Wurfgewicht abzugeben, bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## camrhein82 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Mist, eben hab ich die 15-50er gekauft#q


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Und könnte mir jemand eine Rolle für die mitchell mit 4-18 gramm und 1.90 m empfehlen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


Mitchell advanced mag pro lite 500|supergri oooder
Shimano Rarenium 1000  
das kann Spiel kann man bis zu knapp 700Euro spielen, was ist denn Dein Rahmen?


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Halllo danke für die beiträge und ich war in einem angelladen und hab mir mitchell mit 2-8 gramm und 1.98 m angeckugt der verkäufer meinte wen ich eher mit spinnern oder mini wobblern fische oder mini gummis wäre die 2-8 gramm version besser als die 4-18 gramm version stimmt das ? Ich weis es leider auch nicht so genau wegen der stromstärke des wassers könnte ich dich 2-8 gramm auch in mittlerer bis starke strömung fischen ? MFG fischjäger 99

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Halllo danke für die beiträge und ich war in einem angelladen und hab mir mitchell mit 2-8 gramm und 1.98 m angeckugt der verkäufer meinte wen ich eher mit spinnern oder mini wobblern fische oder mini gummis wäre die 2-8 gramm version besser als die 4-18 gramm version stimmt das ? Ich weis es leider auch nicht so genau wegen der stromstärke des wassers könnte ich dich 2-8 gramm auch in mittlerer bis starke strömung fischen ? MFG fischjäger 99
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Wie schon mal gesagt, in zu starker Strömung könnte sie schon in die Knie gehen. Hast du nur geringe Strömung ist, wie auch schon mal gesagt, die 2-8 g die bessere Alternative. 

Rolle habe ich auch eine bewährte, recht günstige dran: 

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/MITCHELL-Blade-Alu

Habe die 2000er, aber es langt auch die 1000er. Ich fische einfach lieber mit etwas größeren Rollen. Nur die 2000er findet man nirgendwo mehr. Die Rolle ist ein Auslaufmodell. 

Höhere Preisklasse: 

Shimano Rarenium 1000 / 2500
Shimano Stradic CI4 1000 / 2500
Penn Atlantis 2000

etc.


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Nchmals danke für die antwort ich habe mich für die mitchell 2-8 gramm entschieden und werde sie auch bestellen und noch zwei letzte fragen ist eine 1000 rolle oder eine 2500 kleiner und was denkt ihr welche besser für das gerät geeignet wäre ? Und welche schnurstärke wäre am besten ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Nchmals danke für die antwort ich habe mich für die mitchell 2-8 gramm entschieden und werde sie auch bestellen und noch zwei letzte fragen ist eine 1000 rolle oder eine 2500 kleiner und was denkt ihr welche besser für das gerät geeignet wäre ? Und welche schnurstärke wäre am besten ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Geschmackssache. Ich fische lieber mit 2000/2500er Rollen. Eine 1000er ist aber auch absolut ok. 1000er ist kleiner. 

Schnur würde ich dir am Bach zunächst eine Monofile empfehlen. Und als Anfänger auch nicht zu fein. Nimm eine 0,18er oder 0,20er. Besser 0,20er. Fische ich auch meistens. Hersteller irgendwas nicht so teures, sonst wirds teuer wenn du am Anfang viel verschießt bzw. Hänger hast. Balzer Platinum Royal und Broxxline High End sind günstige, bewährte monofile Schnüre. Fische ich auch beide.


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Welche größe ist besser für Anfänger? Und kann man auch große fische mit einer rute von 2-8 gramm und 1.98 m drillen bzw fangen ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Welche größe ist besser für Anfänger? Und kann man auch große fische mit einer rute von 2-8 gramm und 1.98 m drillen bzw fangen ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Man muss halt demensprechend vorsichtiger drillen. Gibts an deinem Forellenbach denn größere, zu erwartende Fische wie Hecht? Aber primär solltest du mit der Rute natürlich nicht auf Hecht oder ähnliches losgehen, jeoch kann man Beifang nicht ganz ausschließen. Aber mittelgroße Hechte bekommst du mit guter Bremseneinstellung und etwas Erfahrung schon raus. 

Rollengröße hat eher weniger mit Anfänger oder nicht zu tun. Das musst du selber rausfinden was dir da besser passt.


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Oke danke nein hechte nicht zu erwarten wen dan zufällige eher forellen und döbel aber es hat auch 60 cm forellen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



> Und kann man auch große fische mit einer rute von 2-8 gramm und 1.98 m drillen bzw fangen ?


Ja, kann man!
Ob du das auch kannst, wirst du schon selbst herausfinden müssen!
Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass eine 0,20er Mono etwa 3,5/4 Kg trägt, dann ist ein Barsch oder Forelle dieser Gewichtsklasse ein Rekordfisch, also "Groß"!
Sehr wichtig beim fischen in dieser UL Klasse, ist eine perfekt funktionierende Bremse.
Daher solltest du an der Rolle nicht sparen und nicht etwa eine 30€ Rolle kaufen!
Wenn du auf Nr. sicher gehen willst, dann empfehle ich Wallerequipment!

Jürgen


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Aber ne 60 forelle geht schon oder ? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Daher solltest du an der Rolle nicht sparen und nicht etwa eine 30€ Rolle kaufen!



Die Mitchell Blade Alu kostet nicht mehr viel mehr. Und die kann man bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## nordbeck (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Liegt an deinem eigenen können und den umständen. Und bitte bitte stell die tapatalk Signatur doch ab.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



> Aber ne 60 Forelle geht schon oder ?


Das größere Problem wird sein, diese erst mal an den Haken zu kriegen!

So wie ich das hier gelesen habe, wurdest du sehr gut beraten.
Allerdings hätte ich die Rute in der nächst größeren Gewichtsklasse gewählt, aber du scheinst ja durchaus deine eigenen Vorstellungen zu haben. Warum auch immer, ohne jegliche Ahnung von der Materie!
Also kauf dir das Zeugs und mach deine eigenen Erfahrungen!

Jürgen


----------



## Kaka (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Aber ne 60 forelle geht schon oder ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk




Hol dir die Mitchell Blade Alu 1000 in Kombination mit der Mitchell  Mag Pro Lite EVX. Da haste für gut 100 € eine wirklich gute Kombination.  Ich rate immer noch zur 4/18 g Version. Da hat man einfach etwas mehr  Reserven und kann auch mal was schwereres hinhängen. Ich habe auch  zuerst mit einer UL Rute (0-8 g) gefischt, die aber mit der Strömung  überfordert war. Mit der etwas schwereren biste einfach universeller  aufgestellt. Spezialisieren kannst dich später immer noch. Und wenn es  wirklich 60 cm Forellen gibt, haste da als Anfänger auch etwas mehr  Reserven.

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...8-SPIN-190m-4-18g_c783-784-1313_p50413_x2.htm

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/MITCHELL-Blade-Alu

20er Mono drauf und gut ist! Fische ich exakt auch so. Außer das ich die 2000er Blade Alu habe, die aber leider nicht mehr zu finden ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



> Ich rate immer noch zur 4/18 g Version. Da hat man einfach etwas mehr  Reserven und kann auch mal was schwereres hinhängen.


Sehe ich auch so!
Und für einen blutigen Anfänger, darf es auch eine 0,22/0,23er Mono sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Oke danke kann man dan aber auch leichtere köder mit der 4-18 gramm version fischen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Also leichter als 4 gramm

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Oke danke kann man dan aber auch leichtere köder mit der 4-18 gramm version fischen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Puh, du hast ganz schön viele Fragen. Aber ok, ich war vor einem Jahr auch Anfänger 

Klar kann man das. Und da du am Bach fischen willst, kommt es nicht so stark auf die Wurfweite an. Da musst du ja keine 50 Meter Würfe abfeuern. Wie gesagt ich fische die 4/18 auch mit Miniwobblern, kleinen Spinnern und Co. Das passt absolut für den Bach.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



> Also leichter als 4 gramm


Merkst du eigentlich nicht selber wie widersprüchlich das ist?
Es sollen Mosterforellen beissen, auf möglichst kleine Köder?
So eine 60er Bafo haut sich auch einen 8cm Wobbler rein, eine 45er übrigends auch!

Jürgen


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Oke also ne 1.90 m rute 4-18 gramm nur bei der rolle bin ich mir noch nicht sicher einer von euch sagt ich sollte an der rolle nicht sparen der andere sagt ne rolle für 40 € reicht

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Oke also ne 1.90 m rute 4-18 gramm nur bei der rolle bin ich mir noch nicht sicher einer von euch sagt ich sollte an der rolle nicht sparen der andere sagt ne rolle für 40 € reicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Die Mitchell Blade Alu kannst du für 40 € bedenkenlos kaufen. Da bekommste eine super Rolle für kleines Geld. Wie gesagt, ich fische sie selber. Die ist wirklich sehr gut für den Preis.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Die empfohlene Mitchel hat einen guten Ruf und da kannst du ruhig auf Kaka vertrauen.
Meine Vorschläge würden eher in Richtung Raenium gehen, was aber das Budget eines Schülers wohl zu sehr strapazieren würde!

Jürgen


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Vielen dank ich werde mir jetzt die mitchell mag pro mit 4-18 gramm und 1.90 holen und die mitchellblade alu in der 1000 größe 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Oder ist die 2000 besser eure meinung ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Vielen dank ich werde mir jetzt die mitchell mag pro mit 4-18 gramm und 1.90 holen und die mitchellblade alu in der 1000 größe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Mach das. Ist kein Fehler. Versprochen. 

Und jetzt Schluss hier. Der Thread wurde genug zweckentfremdet |supergri


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Oke also die 1000 ? Haha

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (4. März 2014)

*AW: Daiwa R`Nessa Spinruten*

Um hier mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen. Habe am Sonntag und heute meine neue R'Nessa Jiggerspin 2,40 m und 2-15 g endlich am Bach testen können. Köder kleine Wobbler und Spinner Größe 2. Ein Traum. Ich bin wirklich hochzufrieden. Genau die richtige Rute für meinen Bach. Gefangen wurden bisher Bachforellen sowie sogar ein verirrter Hecht. Auch dieser ließ sich problemlos drillen. 

Die Rute ist straff, aber kein Prügel. Im drill verhält sie sich semi-parabolisch.


----------

